# Free IVF if friends or family donate sperm



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am not sure, if it is the proper thread, but would like to share this: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/health/news/12184053/Couples-get-free-IVF-if-they-persuade-friend-to-donate-sperm.html

/links


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

interesting!


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

That's more than a fair swap!

B xxx


----------

